# Quinn Direct



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

I live in Northern Ireland and sell car insurance for a living (god forgive me) but as of recently an insurance company based in the south of ireland called Quinn Direct (you have prob seen some Quinn Transport lorries on the motorways on the mainland, well its owned by the same company) they have branched onto selling insurance on the mainland, as far as I know they pretty much quote anybody on anything.

The number is 0845 850 0845

Hope this helps!!


----------



## aspie (Jun 26, 2005)

Your not wrong there. They will quote on anything and are very very cheap.
I deal on the commercial side and have come across them alot recently. Im sure they cant keep there rates that low over a long period though.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

*!*



aspie said:


> Your not wrong there. They will quote on anything and are very very cheap.
> I deal on the commercial side and have come across them alot recently. Im sure they cant keep there rates that low over a long period though.


I'm insured with Quinns also and have had friends who worked for them in the past - they will keep the rates low as they have a policy of not involving the legal people in a claim so they pay out quick if no legal or PI is involved. The down side is that you may be offerred less than your car is worth (and no windscreen cover) but the upside is you get the money quick and a low premium each year. For the record I believe Quinns made the most profit of any insurer in the UK last year - I believe it was £43 million compared to the average insurer of about £6 million due to keeping the greedy lawyers out of the mix.


----------



## ExScoobyT (Jan 6, 2004)

...and they want a full engineers report for any modifications before even quoting......


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

Although they dont cover windscreen, you can claim for a windscreen but they regard it as a fault claim, this can increase your policy at renewal but not by much, and if you leave them at renewal your next insurer will only take the claim as a windscreen, so wont make any difference unless quinn reduce the bonus, so no claims protection is a good option!!!
They dont reduce the amount of money you would get paid for your car in the event of a claim, as per FSA regulations they have to follow the guidelines all insurers follow, they have to pay the book value of your car, and the replacement value of the modifications you have declared!!!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Phoned quin but they don't have the R33 GTSt on their list so won't quote for it?

is there anyone special to talk to?

Simon


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

mmm not sure on that one dude, it was prob some 17 year old girl that has been working there a month and aint got a clue, I dont see why the car would not be on the list??? strange, try calling them again maybe the next person might be more helpful!!


----------



## BigD (Oct 12, 2005)

Quinn Direct wouldn't quote for a Skyline or a 350z.

Quote "We don't insure that type of vehicle!"

It's not like I'm young or anything at 31.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

BigD said:


> Quinn Direct wouldn't quote for a Skyline or a 350z.
> 
> Quote "We don't insure that type of vehicle!"
> 
> It's not like I'm young or anything at 31.


They quoted me and others too. You need to ask to be referred to the referral department. It may be that they only quote for these cars if over 35?


----------



## BigD (Oct 12, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> They quoted me and others too. You need to ask to be referred to the referral department. It may be that they only quote for these cars if over 35?


I even said to the girl that some people on here have insurance for these cars from them. She did say that if you were already insured with them that they would probably insure you for a skyline.


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

they seem to do some good quotes, they where one of the best for my old man. Ring them and see or try online

:smokin:


----------



## Phil LS (Nov 1, 2004)

Excellent insurance company, customer service from what i've seen is second to none


----------



## Crusty Demon (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't know about car insurance but Quinn Direct halved my business insurance premium. Very hot on paperwork and want to know every detail, so I would declare *all *modifications, like we all do!


----------



## SKYL1NE (Nov 2, 2005)

Wouldn't quote me at all for my R33 GTR, 29 full NCB, clean licence etc etc!!! Current quote with A plan £680.


----------



## xspeedstarx (Sep 6, 2003)

a few years ago i rang them for a quote before buying my first skyline and they were quoting me £1400 fully comp. Ended up they were the only ones prepared to give me a quote at the time. was 29/ full no claims etc,etc. Went ahead and put deposit down, waited the 2 months on the car coming over from japan. When i rang them again to take out the policy, they told me that there was absolutly no way they would cover that type of car. Explained about them giving me the quotes etc, but they were adamant that they don`t do them. I know of plenty of people back home that DO have their skyline`s insured with them but still to this day they keep telling me that they don`t.


----------

